# It's just one big safety belt!  GO ARMY!



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 12, 2014)

http://www.military.com/daily-news/...new-pt-uniform-design.html?ESRC=todayinmil.sm


----------



## AWP (Aug 12, 2014)

And yet they STILL wear reflective belts!

"You made them smart. We'll make them Army Smart."


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 12, 2014)

That fucking rocks.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 12, 2014)

They should have put more reflective shit on the pants and maybe a hat with a giant flashing caution sign on the top.


----------



## AWP (Aug 12, 2014)

Yo Sarn't Major, I heard you like reflective belts, so I put a reflective belt on your reflective belt so you can be safe while you're safe.


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 12, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Yo Sarn't Major, I heard you like reflective belts, so I put a reflective belt on your reflective belt so you can be safe while you're safe.



I see what you did there...


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 12, 2014)

SexyBeast said:


> I see what you did there...


 
How could you miss it with all those reflective belts?


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 12, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> And yet they STILL wear reflective belts!
> 
> "You made them smart. We'll make them Army Smart."


I was giving my wife shit about that yesterday.

People wonder why I laugh when others tell me how intelligent the NCO Corps is.
Book smart does not equate to intelligence.
Army Strong apparently equates to Army Stupid.
The Air Force should come up with something equally stupid in the next 12-14 months.


----------



## pardus (Aug 12, 2014)

For fuckssake... :wall:

The uniform itself maybe be better, but the reflective shit just pisses me the fuck off.


----------



## Brill (Aug 12, 2014)

Does it change to ACU pattern under light?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 13, 2014)

I thought the reflective shit on the uniform was smart.

I had no issues wearing a PT belt for PT. Run around in Ranger PT's in the winter on Ft. Benning and nearly get hit by MP's. You'll want that PT belt.  I take issue wearing it when

the uniform has reflective shit built into it that is actually reselient enough to last for longer than a pt belt does
you still have to wear a fucking pt belt

or you wear a pt belt for anything other than PT


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah I never had a problem wearing a reflective vest/belt while in PT's. The jacket looks better than the black and grey, I'm wondering what the shirt will look like, and if they will start fucking with unit specific PT shirts...


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 13, 2014)

JAB said:


> Yeah I never had a problem wearing a reflective vest/belt while in PT's. The jacket looks better than the black and grey, I'm wondering what the shirt will look like, and if they will start fucking with unit specific PT shirts...


The shirt is black and gold.
If a PT belt is needed, then put it around the waist, otherwise we change which shoulder it's draped over with every change of command.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## AWP (Aug 13, 2014)

They removed the reflective material thus ensuring the reflective belt's continued primacy. Nicely done, Sergeant Majors, nicely done.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 13, 2014)

I just want to know what a zipper thong is...  You know, for SHARP reasons...


----------



## Brill (Aug 13, 2014)

JAB said:


> Yeah I never had a problem wearing a reflective vest/belt while in PT's. The jacket looks better than the black and grey, I'm wondering what the shirt will look like, and if they will start fucking with unit specific PT shirts...



SGM will soon issue clarification, via Facebook of course, on unit specific PTs.


----------

